

Ask HN: Domain name searching - phd_student

Is there anyway I can specify a regex and get back results for domain names that match the regex?<p>Say I want to know what has been taken for nano*.com, I'd prefer to not have to manually try them out.<p>Thanks!
======
markbao
Try <https://domize.com/> — Power Search, which lets you specify
vowels/consonants/alpha/numbers, endings, prepositions, verbs, synonyms, or
load a list of domains from a URL to a text file. Plus it's lightning fast.
Not exactly regex, but it's quite powerful. My favourite domain searcher.

~~~
kevinelliott
This is really an excellent service. I need to start using it more, instead of
defaulting to my ISP, or manually whois'ing all the various domain+TLDs.

Also, Nomina on the iPhone kicks royal ass. Great way to scope out branding
while on the road. Checks major domains, USPTO for trademarks, Yellow Pages,
Google, the dictionary (words in dictionary for branding are good right?),
Library of Congress, Thomas guide, D&B, iPhone App Store, etc. I have no
affiliation to the company that make this iPhone app, but I just love it.

-Kevin

------
nreece
Although not regex related, but I find InstantDomainSearch very useful -
<http://instantdomainsearch.com>

------
tdavis
Not to be "that guy", but that isn't really a regular expression unless you
are searching for nan.com, nano.com, nanoo.com, etc. I think you want:

    
    
      ^nano\w+\.com$

~~~
viggity
Not to be "that guy", but the word character class includes underscores, which
is not valid in a domain name. What you would really want is

    
    
        ^nano[a-z0-9-]+[a-z0-9]+.com$
    

The first character class includes the hyphen, the second does not, because
you can't start or end a domain with a hyphen.

~~~
viggity
on further thought, it doesn't matter than it will match underscores, because
the list of domains shouldn't have any underscores in them, but you would
still want to look for underscores (maybe)

    
    
        ^nano[\w-]+\w+.com$

~~~
tdavis
Unless the service was in the habit of selling impossible domain names, it
shouldn't matter ;)

I intentionally left out the hyphen because it isn't a very desirable
character.

------
satyajit
The unsettling feeling I get when doing a domainname search with any of these
folks is: they keep a log of domainnames that are being searched. If something
is being searched upon a lot, they themselves prolly will go and buy it. And
later sell it to you for a premium price! I would rather do a whois search
from Mac/Linux/Unix) commandline.

~~~
philjr
I've experienced that firsthand unfortunately. My advice? If you search for a
domain you like that's free and find it, don't sit on it, buy it :/

------
vaksel
I use this:

<http://www.makewords.com/>

------
cte
<http://www.dotomator.com/>

------
lleger
<http://www.dotomator.com/> <http://squurl.com/> <http://domai.nr/>

------
trapper
I use bustaname, its brilliant.

